# Astronomy - Moon - Please Post Anything About Our Earth's Moon Here



## Em in Ohio (May 28, 2020)

Our moon is an astronomical body orbiting Earth and it is Earth's only _natural_ satellite. It is the fifth-largest satellite in the Solar System and the largest among planetary satellites relative to the size of the planet it orbits.

​


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 28, 2020)

REPOSTS:

From SeaBreeze & RadishRose:

Some nice pics here.



> Last night was a long-awaited event for all stargazers⁠—the last supermoon of the year 2020 was traveling through the sky. Only an especially bright and big full moon that is at its closest to Earth can be called a supermoon. However, the supermoon occurring in May has even more significance.
> 
> We won’t go into astrological details, but it turns out, the supermoon of the month of May is called the Flower Moon to celebrate the flowers that usually start blooming intensely this month. It’s also known as the Corn Planting Moon, Milk Moon, or Hare Moon in some regions.














https://www.boredpanda.com/super-flower-moon-may-2020/


"...at least we're under the same moon."

I love that. Beautiful image, too.

Here's another from Panda, all great shots.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 28, 2020)

*Our Moon is Shrinking!*

Our beloved moon is shrinking and shaking. It has faultlines and moonquakes (like our earthquakes).  Scientists believe it is caused by the cooling of a partially molten iron core.

https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/goddard/2019/moonquakes

The Moon is shrinking as its interior cools, getting more than about 150 feet (50 meters) skinnier over the last several hundred million years. Just as a grape wrinkles as it shrinks down to a raisin, the Moon gets wrinkles as it shrinks. Unlike the flexible skin on a grape, the Moon’s surface crust is brittle, so it breaks as the Moon shrinks, forming “thrust faults” where one section of crust is pushed up over a neighboring part."






I always thought of the full moon as a giant pearl. Now, I know it is more of a wrinkled raisin. In an expanding universe, I was a bit shocked to learn of this moon contraction. I thought of my pearl as a stagnant, dead, beautiful rock - not a dynamic place like Earth!


REPOST:
*fmdog44
Well-known Member*
LocationHouston, Texas
Yesterday at 11:32 AM



> fmdog44 said:
> The theory of the creation of the Moon is a huge meteor struck Earth and parts of the millions of rocks that resulted from the impact eventually came together by gravity and eventually became out Moon. So had that collision not occurred we would not be here.


This is the most popular theory, but there are others: https://www.space.com/19275-moon-formation.html

https://www.space.com/19275-moon-formation.html?jwsource=cl (Video)

Free thought is the greatest freedom of all.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 29, 2020)

Here is one of the earliest maps of the moon from 1651 by a fellow named Riccioli.  The names of the features are still used today.





Here is a photo I took through my telescope.  It is upside down compared to the map, but maybe you can match some features.
Mare Tranquilitatis is where Apollo 11 landed.






Don


----------



## Gaer (May 29, 2020)

Anything about the moon?
It's romantic.
Every night, i go out and stand under the stars and the moon.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 29, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> Here is one of the earliest maps of the moon from 1651 by a fellow named Riccioli.  The names of the features are still used today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Don!  I love old maps and have a house full of them, but I have never seen an old map of our Moon!  I'm saving it for the day I get out to do some printing!  Is it flipped a full 180 degrees?  If so, I'll just flip it in my paint program!  I'm so envious of your telescope and the ability to get such an amazing photo through it.  WOW.  I have an almost 'toy' telescope.  It's good for squirrel-watching at 100 feet!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 29, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Anything about the moon?
> It's romantic.
> Every night, i go out and stand under the stars and the moon.


Not really fitting under the Earth Science/Astronomy Forum, but it's good to know that you appreciate it.


----------



## Grampa Don (May 29, 2020)

My scope turns everything upside down.  I should have flipped the photo before I posted it.  Mare Crisium is pretty easy to spot.  It's on the right side of the map and lower left in my photo.

Don


----------



## Gaer (May 29, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Not really fitting under the Earth Science/Astronomy Forum, but it's good to know that you appreciate it.


You said "Post anything about our Earth's moon."  hahahaha!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 29, 2020)

Moon-watching is a favorite evening past-time for me.  I will watch its path from the bay window in my bedroom until it is out of sight. Unfortunately, I miss the most spectacular views because the horizon is obscured with houses and trees.  Here is a better view - a time-lapse series of moonrise.

​


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 29, 2020)

*How And Why You Can See The Moon During The Day This Week*
Have you ever seen the Moon during the day? Our satellite is generally assumed by most people to be visible only during darkness, but every month the Moon is visible during daylight for the exactly the same time as it is at night. 

Although it’s almost always possible to see the Moon during the day for at least a short time, the best and easiest time to see the Moon is this week, when it’s getting brighter as it waxes towards its “full” phase on Friday, June 5, 2020. It will be visible in the afternoon. Next week is also good; the Moon will be waning, but still bright, and “up” in the morning until lunchtime. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamiec...e-moon-during-the-day-this-week/#4e0a27a81988


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 29, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> *How And Why You Can See The Moon During The Day This Week*
> Have you ever seen the Moon during the day? Our satellite is generally assumed by most people to be visible only during darkness, but every month the Moon is visible during daylight for the exactly the same time as it is at night.
> 
> Although it’s almost always possible to see the Moon during the day for at least a short time, the best and easiest time to see the Moon is this week, when it’s getting brighter as it waxes towards its “full” phase on Friday, June 5, 2020. It will be visible in the afternoon. Next week is also good; the Moon will be waning, but still bright, and “up” in the morning until lunchtime.
> ...



Thanks for posting, PopsnTuff!

Check this sub-link to find the best times to moon-watch in your neighborhood:  https://www.timeanddate.com/moon

On my long ride to work (I wasn't driving), I would act as moon-spotter during daylight hours.  It was great fun and helped break up the monotony of the freeway ride.  Now that I'm not working, I will take breaks from yard work, sit on my bench, and tilt my head back.  There is something quite comforting in seeing the moon.


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> I will take breaks from yard work, sit on my bench, and tilt my head back


LOL... I do that too, but I HOWL.


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2021)




----------



## ohioboy (May 24, 2021)

Full Moon comes out, so does--- Canis Lupus--- WEREWOLF---


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2021)

It would be great if we had several moons to watch. As it is it's the only body we have to observe barring staring at the Sun.


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2021)

Partial Lunar Eclipse this morning

https://weather.com/photos/news/2021-06-10-solar-eclipse-photos


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2021)

The partially eclipsed sun rises behind the Statue of Liberty in New York City.




Bjoern Kils / Reuters


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 12, 2021)




----------

